# Mavericks' trade gets thumbs up



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After a week's hiatus to get our All-Star fix, the Mavericks newsletter is back, bigger and badder than ever.

Since so many of you asked, we'll use this monologue to critique the trade that brought in Caron Butler, Brendan Haywood and DeShawn Stevenson.

First, in the case of Josh Howard, it's addition by subtraction. Howard had gotten stale here. Everybody could see it. The change of scenery will do him good and it will allow the Mavericks to move forward. Sometimes it has to happen. 

Read more


----------

